# 1991 Salsa Ala Carte SS'ed w/ Type II Fork. (my wife's bike is better than yours)



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Like most VRC'ers, we need very little reason to fire up another project.
However, this was built under the guise that its for my very patient and understanding (non-cyclist) wife.
She doesn't ride, but shes wonderful about letting me ride and pack the garage full of bikes...so one of them should at least be hers.

Simple, comfortable. Vintage with a hint of modern. And a healthy build if I do say so myself.

The frame was on eBay. It had 'SCOTT' decals all over it. After the serial number was provided...it was confirmed. 1991 Salsa Ala Carte! The auction closed unchallenged at $99 bucks which also included Campy BB and headset. Not my size, but you can't beat that price.
When the frame came in, it's got a cheapo rattle can white paint job on it, but it's not all that bad. Also looks like the cantilever tab was removed by the seat clamp.

At any rate, didn't matter...perfectly period correct was not the objective. Salsa was so kind as to send me a free set of NOS decals. 
The rest of the parts....yeah yeah, spares I had laying around the garage. 

Frame: 1991 Salsa Ala Carte
Fork: Steve Potts Type II (with canti mounts)
Rims: Bontrager
Hubs: Shimano M900 XTR
Quick: Release: Shimano M900 XTR
Tires: Ritchey Z-Max WCS Kevlar 1.9's
Pedals: Shimano M73? XT
Crank: Prototype Moses Design Group (basically IRD Vortex)
Chain: Sram PC-1
Rear Cogs: SS conversion kit
Bottom Bracket: Campy Chorus
Front Derailleur: None
Rear Derailleur: Soulcraft Convert
Shifters: None
Handlebars: Custom Seven Titanium bars, 12* bend
Grips: ODI Lockon Ruffians
Stem: Ritchey Force (Nitto Made)
Headset: Shimano DX (Specialized lock nut)
Brake set: Shimano M952 XTR V-brakes
Brake levers: Shimano M952 XTR
Saddle:Specialized girly saddle
Seat Post: Ritchey Force (Nitto made)
Paint: rattle can white
Size: 15.5"
Serial #: SM913
Place of Origin: Petaluma, Ca.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Very nice Rumfpy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Couldnt you at least give her shifters


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> Very nice Rumfpy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Couldnt you at least give her shifters


Nope. I'm too cheap.

You can really toss that little thing around though!

That Type II is brutally stiff. It might get replaced with a Bontrager Comp fork soon.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice. I have been thinking about upgrading my wife's bike and this might just be the push!


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 19, 2005)

*Guess this would be a good first post....*

*I sold that bike to you!!!!*

steel_is_real on eBay.

Manomanomano man. Shoulda done some research, I guess. Wow it's kind of a small world, I guess. I've lurked on mtbr forever and when I saw your name, I wondered if you were the same guy. Let me detail the circuitous irony of this situation:

Bought that bike as a franken CX bike at local bike swap. Sold frame, bonty fork (switchblade type), 8 speed DuraAce STI's to make back all of my money, and then some. I'm currently using the wheelset (LX on Bonty asyms) and have some parts laying around.

3 months later, I decide I want a new, serious MTB frame to replace my Jamis Dakota. So I start looking at affordable steel bikes, but want something with some soul. I come acrosse a new *Salsa Ala Carte* on eBay for under $400. (Always wanted an Ala Carte, almost bought one of the last ones made in Petaluma.) Find out that new Ala Cartes are likely made in Taiwan.

So....I get on MTBR, and do a search on Salsa to see if I can find out if that's true. What do I come across, but this thread. Seems like a fun thread, so I click on it.

I'd crapped my pants by the time I saw the word 'SCOTT.':madman:

I wouldn't say I'm mad...I'm actually quite amused. It's just way too ironic for me to be mad. Plus I've read a handful of your threads, and I know it's got a good home. Kudos to you Rumpfy for scoring that frame, man. Take care of it, and make sure your >cough< wife >cough< doesn't ride it too hard.

Peace.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, how much does it weigh?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Nope. I'm too cheap.
> 
> You can really toss that little thing around though!
> 
> That Type II is brutally stiff. It might get replaced with a Bontrager Comp fork soon.


Good thing I found that one for ya! 

Im still looking for that short Salsa stem.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*wow..*



Wanderer said:


> *I sold that bike to you!!!!*
> 
> steel_is_real on eBay.
> 
> ...


Great story and it's cool everyone's happy about the ending...I guess the moral of this one is... "let the SELLER beware!"


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

:yikes:


Wanderer said:


> *I sold that bike to you!!!!*
> 
> steel_is_real on eBay.
> 
> ...


:yikes: :smallviolin: rft:


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Is it really necessary for me to remind you how I feel about you? 



BTW, nice find. And nice townie for the wife.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

naw man my wife's bike is better than your wife's bike. It even has >1 gear


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

And the serial number is?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wanderer said:


> *I sold that bike to you!!!!*
> 
> steel_is_real on eBay.
> 
> ...


Ho-ly-sh!t. :eekster:

Well...uh...welcome to the forum? 

Wow, the odds on the timing of this are ridiculously low. I'm glad you jumped in and posted, reconnect. Provide a bit more history to the bike and at least you can see it went to a good home and is kept in good company.
I took a gamble on the size because I originally wanted it for myself, but the TT is just a bit too short for me unless I ran a way long stem. Its too nice of a frame to give up, so I sat on it for a while trying to figure what to do with it. As the parts accumulated, ideas started to take shape. Worked at it a little bit at a time and it unfolded nicely.

So again I thank you for taking the time to post, the great Salsa, and for the kind words.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Good thing I found that one for ya!
> 
> Im still looking for that short Salsa stem.


The fork or the Salsa?

I think I owe a lot of scores to you (and the others). 

No worries on the stem, I think this Ritchey will be ok. Any shorter and the steering will be pretty nervous.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mwr said:


> naw man my wife's bike is better than your wife's bike. It even has >1 gear


You're a nice guy.
Sounds like she likes cycling as much as my wife does.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> Is it really necessary for me to remind you how I feel about you?
> BTW, nice find. And nice townie for the wife.


You liked me right?

Yeah, the neighborhood bruiser.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*My wife can beat up your wife.*

Nice ride, Rumphy. Let me know where you dump that stiff fork when it goes.

I just got a set of Blacksheep ti bars for my wife's fat-ti. It all matches now, so there.

Peace


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*The wife's bike thread?*

_my wife's bike is better than yours_ - hmmm, debatable. Good taste in brands, though. Did F-B figure that one out?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

taikuodo said:


> Wow, how much does it weigh?


23.5lbs


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> And the serial number is?


SM913

FFB's 90 is in the 400's, their 94 is 1600+

I guess that would put this closer to 92 I suppose.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lutarious said:


> Nice ride, Rumphy. Let me know where you dump that stiff fork when it goes.
> 
> I just got a set of Blacksheep ti bars for my wife's fat-ti. It all matches now, so there.
> 
> Peace


I can't say I'd off a Type II...I'll build a new bike just for the fork. 

Lets see the Ti Fat!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> _my wife's bike is better than yours_ - hmmm, debatable. Good taste in brands, though. Did F-B figure that one out?


Ooh. Yeah, that one is pretty cool. Bonus points for paint and rear brake, negative points for the stem. 

How old is that one? 86-88 or so?

FB or DubCen figured it out.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> How old is that one? 86-88 or so?


I think it's 88ish. I should look at the s/n. My 86 is SM108 for another reference.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 19, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Ho-ly-sh!t. :eekster:
> 
> Well...uh...welcome to the forum?
> 
> ...


Hah...Thanks for the greeting. I used to post occasionally, way back in the Pete Fagerlin, blue-text-on-white-background days, but pretty much I'm an eternal lurker.

I bought the bike at our local swap meet in late April. Being from Chicagoland, you don't get much to pick from. It's usually a bunch of shop closeout stuff, department store bikes, and overpriced high-mid-end bikes that people were suckered into buying for trips around the block. However, every once in awhile there's a decent deal to be had.

The bike was built up as a CX bike, and the only reason I was attracted to it was because of the Bonty fork. In fact, I couldn't tell that it wasn't a CX frame until I got it home. It was running V's on road wheels, and the pads lined up. Upon further inspection I realized the builder had ghetto-rigged some extenders onto the V arms to get the pads way up high. The main reason I bought it was to resell it for profit; it _was_ a bit too small the way it was built up. I _knew _the frame was of some sort of quality, because of the dropouts and the gusset, I just didn't know what it was, or where to find out. I don't think I knew this forum existed.

So, like I said, I parted it out, made a few bucks, and still have a few decent pieces laying in the parts bin. And now I have another chapter in my "Shouldn't have sold that" book. (Don't even get me started on the NOS Yo Eddy!) Again, glad it found a home that will appreciate it.

Oh, and if you want a seatpost to fit it, I have the Salsa Shaft (too ironic) that came with it. I'll sell it to ya....how does $500 sound?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rumpfy,

that is an 18.5in frame c-t right? ss mike's is a 15.5. both very beautifull bikes.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

My wife's bike IS a white Scott!
What a segway... Everyone has a bike like this. 

I bought for her in 89, wife barely used it. SO I stripped off the (then) new 7 speed LX shifters and wheelset, to put on my 87 Scott Sawtooth (6-speed) I was racing at the time. Over the years, many, many parts used, taken off, put back on, etc. as this bike has become the utility beater, loan to pals to race, loan to strangers at races, winter-ice-bike, pull kids winchester trailer, baby seat on blackburn, slick tires, etc etc. Probably has the most miles on it of any bike I've owned.

Odd feature: full lenghth rear cable snake thrue a tube in the frame for u-brake. Best feature: Can't kill it!

Parts: Ritchey cranks with Onza SS inner rings, original scott SE brakes, gorilla booster on back, ringle anti chain suck thing, Shimano XT steel seatpost, Specialized lamda seat, Control tech stem and early Control tech bar ends (no knurling), Scott bars, Suntour: pedals, shifters, front derailler, brake levers, seatpost release. Missing from photo: white mountain zefal pump, plastic bracket is on seatube. Ritchey headset with delta "locking" nut. pedros grips, original wheelset that should have been trashed long ago, but still held up. Timbuk II's. Never put a suspension fork on this one.:nono:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mike wins

did i mention how much i hate you


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

hollister said:


> mike wins
> 
> did i mention how much i hate you


LOL!!! Cute - almost missed that. Clever. :thumbsup:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey, I'm trying! 

Actually, I agree. Maybe I can convert it to a single speed!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> rumpfy,
> 
> that is an 18.5in frame c-t right? ss mike's is a 15.5. both very beautifull bikes.


Its not that big. Probably closer to a 16-17". TT is only 21.5" if that.


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

Nice score...I spend enough time on ebay that something of this magnitude should have happened for me by now, but alas, all the luck goes to the Californians =(.

I do think my wife's bike might be better though =). Too bad she probably won't ride it...but it will make for nice eye candy in the garage.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

At least Mike put some water bottle cages on her bike so she could carry water for him


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

moses design group....hhmmm. is it the same guy who came up w/ the ten commandments?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

colker1 said:


> moses design group....hhmmm. is it the same guy who came up w/ the ten commandments?


I thought God came up with them. Moses just delivered them.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Did someone say short salsa stem? Wait until you see my latest in progress.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> I thought God came up with them. Moses just delivered them.


God design group? no. he works alone


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

There is no god.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> There is no god.


so that's not Moses w/ God's franchise?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> so that's not Moses w/ God's franchise?


In this case, it's Rod of IRD fame.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> There is no god.


the deuce you say!

http://www.venganza.org/

get the comp fork on there!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Moses just delivered them.


Moses? I thought it was Mel Brooks and that there were supposed to be 15 until an, ahem, accident.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> get the comp fork on there!


The steer needs to be...uh...threaded a bit.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Moses? I thought it was Mel Brooks and that there were supposed to be 15 until an, ahem, accident.


I waited and waited for a Part II.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Yeah!*



Rumpfy said:


> I waited and waited for a Part II.


It's good to be the King!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> The steer needs to be...uh...threaded a bit.


bring it in.

your gonna have to leave itfor a while


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> bring it in.
> 
> your gonna have to leave itfor a while


:sad:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> :sad:


fine.

i'll make it quick


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*salsa for future wife?*

man, since this thread is about wife's salsa's and all, mikes and eric's respectively, and at least one has the help of FB, i figured i'd sare my Salsa that belongs to me, that i got from FB, and if i could only hose a woman into marrying me, she could ride it all she wanted.

the other two beautiful though and look like they get ridden a lot.

nice work fellars.
nate


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

"salsa for future wife?"


brilliant.


perfect excuse for another project!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> ...and if i could only hose a woman into marrying me, she could ride it all she wanted.


Uh, Nate, ya might wanna reconsider yer proposal teck-neeks!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cursivearmy said:


> man, since this thread is about wife's salsa's and all, mikes and eric's respectively, and at least one has the help of FB, i figured i'd sare my Salsa that belongs to me, that i got from FB, and if i could only hose a woman into marrying me, she could ride it all she wanted.
> 
> the other two beautiful though and look like they get ridden a lot.
> 
> ...


I do like that one. I think I was really considering it for a while too...but too small for myself.
It was a stellar Salsa though.


----------

